# Chevrolet Cruze 2011 In India Review, Diesel Mileage, Pictures And Specs



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

ChevyPower said:


> I wish Canada & USA got a Diesel, India is lucky!
> 
> from Chevrolet Cruze 2011 In India Review, Diesel Mileage, Pictures And Specs : New Car Models And Rates



Sometimes I dream of a diesel. But then I look up at diesel going for 10% more than gasoline (I mean petrol ). Then my dream ends. I love the power. But the $$$ for oil changes and filters brings me back to earth. And the increased cost of fuel. And getting DERV (I mean diesel) smell off of my shoes ends the dream. I wish we had the choice as choice is always good. 

Hope the diesel engine shows up. I would love the feel the torque that diesels have over gas engines. That is worth it.

RGM


----------



## ALiCE (Jan 15, 2011)

It's not a loss, trust me.
My Diesel eats more fuel than 1.8.


----------

